# London Snow Commute



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Contrary to most Hugh Grant films, it does not often snow in London. As there's no cold weather infrastructure and little experience, when it does snow, there is chaos.

Sadly I had a puncture on my frankenfixed on the way home last night. Howeverr, due to laziness my rigid stumpie mtb still had knobbies rather than street slicks - perfect for a rare snow commute!

I decided my route in would be longer, slower and 1/3 offroad. When I left there was 3'' on the ground and it was snowing hard. The snow was wet and heavy. First stop was nursery - a 10 minute walk from home.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

1 - heading to the bike shed
2. our street with snow
3 - Jimbo


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaa.............

Snow rules, a winter without snow is like a summer without heat (oops wait; I forgot you are in England.....)


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

heading up towards Queen's Wood


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Queen's Wood and cars stuck on Sheperd's Hill


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Parkland Walk is up next - it's a disused railway line - 3 miles gradual downhill


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Finsbury Park


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Green Lanes and Clissold Park


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Dalston/Islington backstreets and Pitfield cycle contraflow


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

oh my gosh, the snow has made all the drivers crazy. theyre all driving on the wrong side of the road! thats dangerous.

i like to ride in the snow. it is so quiet. i didnt see a return commute, so ill assume youre at work. good luck getting home


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

How come all the vehicles are on the wrong side of the road?  

Where are the pick-up trucks? I've never seen so many roads without at least 1 pick-up?:thumbsup: 

Looks like great fun!


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

whitelining in the City of London


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

it gets dark early here - we're a long way north - am safely at home


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

almost no pick-ups in London...


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

hot summers here are tough - all the buildings are built to retain heat - when it's hot there's no air conditioning - it's just sweaty and miserable


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

a side of london we rarely see, thanks for the pics!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

It doesn't look like your laundry is drying too well out on the line. Did you wear one of those helmets?

Thanks for posting - looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great pics, but looks rather slick! Tight traffic in those last shots. I bet you were happy the roads were just wet and not snow covered in downtown.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice pics, thank you for sharing! 

Every time I see photos of England it reminds me of the Pacific Northwest here in the USA. Like you, we don't get snow often but when we do it creates havoc. Beautiful havoc, but havoc nonetheless. 

Oh yeah... your drivers are on the wrong side, etc.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Holy smokes! It's one thing to split lanes in good weather. I couldn't imagine doing that here if there was snow on the ground. I'd be hit almost instantly!

Nice pics.


----------



## Nigeyy (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice photos MJ -really does look quite beautiful.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Very cool photos. Thanks for sharing the commute!


----------

